# Do you think the ice will be gone wed/thur?



## FISH (Jul 14, 2002)

bring on the soft water!!!!!
my boats ready and fishin with bikini's is a wholeee lot more fun! ya buddy!


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

Dude! You fish in a bikini?! Is that good luck or something?


----------



## JayJayMo (May 20, 2008)

ibthetrout said:


> Dude! You fish in a bikini?! Is that good luck or something?


LOL.......One time at fish camp.......
I think he has got some Female companionship that comes along. Probbly easier to take them one a boat with a warm sun beating on your back then a cold sheet of ice. I do prefer snow bunnies just hard to find.


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

What happens at fish camp, stays at fish camp:yikes:


----------



## FISH (Jul 14, 2002)

jeeze! just because i bring ladies wearing little peices of string fishing do ya have to be haters!! lol
o ya, if ya wanna see the real good "fishin" trips ya gotta be on a private lake usually


----------



## averageguy (Jan 1, 2008)

ibthetrout said:


> Dude! You fish in a bikini?! Is that good luck or something?


 :lol::yikes::lol:


----------

